# STBXW wants to pay 1/2 bills, but is it a strategy?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My father-in-law has been helping out with my bills since October. It was at that time that my wife's income went to zero because she had quit her job and moved away. She found work in December and has now offered (in her words) to pay 1/2 the mortgage, bills, and children. When she mentions children I think she means child support, but she never used that term. Anyways, she wants to do this until the divorce process is final. So aside from the very kind gesture, is there anything she is doing that might hurt me in the eyes of a judge/court, etc. Or is it simply good that she has offered this for me and the kids?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> When she mentions children I think she means child support, but she never used that term.


She should pay half the bills.

I would call the above child support payments and after speaking to a lawyer draft a formal agreement saying so, This may help you later should she try take the kids away or reverse the payments.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> My father-in-law has been helping out with my bills since October. It was at that time that my wife's income went to zero because she had quit her job and moved away. She found work in December and has now offered (in her words) to pay 1/2 the mortgage, bills, and children. When she mentions children I think she means child support, but she never used that term. Anyways, she wants to do this until the divorce process is final. So aside from the very kind gesture, is there anything she is doing that might hurt me in the eyes of a judge/court, etc. Or is it simply good that she has offered this for me and the kids?


You have to ask a lawyer and get a plan and stick with it. You are in the driver's seat but if you keep allowing her time to regroup and make things better, you will lose your edge. A lawyer is the only advice I would trust here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

good advice golfergirl. houston, for some reason your fence sitting on the divorce thing. after all this time your letting your wife dictate what's going to happen..good god man, listen to your lawyer and move forward,before she finds some way to screw you and you will be on here complaining how your kids are in minnosota and you never see them!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, see your attorney as soon as you can this week. Have your attorney draw up a child support order and custody order. 

As for her paying half the bills. Have the attorney also draw up an order that she will pay 1/2 of all community debt.

Get it all on court orders. Otherwise she can play games with this.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Would the fact that she abandoned her children and hasn't payed anything all this time effect the custody?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

warlock07 said:


> Would the fact that she abandoned her children and hasn't payed anything all this time effect the custody?


For sure - but not if hd gives her time to get her ducks in a row and start doing better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

